# How many cals and carbs should i be eating



## zerox (Sep 20, 2005)

Im trying to bulk up and i was wondering if anyone could give me a rough idea on how many cals and carbs i should be aiming for each day

im 6ft 3.5 and im 140 lbs (skinny) and i need to add some weight aswell as muscle.

Cheers or if you know how i can work it out that woudl be a great help

ty


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I would start off on 2500 calories and increase by 250/day each week that you don't gain 1lb.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

big said:


> I would start off on 2500 calories and increase by 250/day each week that you don't gain 1lb.


Bumping big here.

Just keep upping the cals until you start gaining.

It takes 3500 calories to gain or lose just 1 lb.

Dont forget to remember how many calories you are eating each day and dont forget to weigh yourself so you know in what direction you are goind.

I bet you will need more than 2500 cals tho for a day.

I take in over 3000 from what I am guessing.


----------



## zerox (Sep 20, 2005)

Whats the best stuff thats full of cals guys?

Im planing on getting some mamoth 2500 and that has 900 cals per serving, so that 3 times a day plus loads of other food will this be ok for me?

Cheers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Most of the weight gain stuff is sugar.

That is not really food in my opinion.

Foods that make you gain weight, pasta, bread, potato, rice, etc and in big portions.

But I like to eat protein and carbs and fats together.

Fats are the most calorie dence food of all.

So get to eating.


----------

